# Razzie Awards Nominations



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Worst Picture:
?The Bounty Hunter?
?The Last Airbender?
?SATC2?
?The Twilight Saga: Eclipse?
?Vampires Suck?

Worst Actor:
Jack Black ? ?Gulliver?s Travels?
Gerard Butler ? ?The Bounty Hunter?
Ashton Kutcher ? ?Killers? and ?Valentine?s Day?
Taylor Lautner ? ?The Twilight Saga: Eclipse? and ?Valentine?s Day?
Robert Pattinson ? ?Remember Me? and ?The Twilight Saga: Eclipse?

Worst Actress:
Jennifer Aniston ? ?The Bounty Hunter? and ?The Switch?
Miley Cyrus ? ?The Last Song?
The Four ?Gal Pals? ? ?SATC2? (Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall, Kristin Davis & Cynthia Nixon)
Megan Fox ? ?Jonah Hex?
Kristen Stewart ? ?The Twilight Saga: Eclipse?

Worst Supporting Actor:
Billy Ray Cyrus ? ?The Spy Next Door?
George Lopez ? ?Marmaduke,? ?The Spy Next Door? and ?Valentine?s Day?
Dev Patel ? ?The Last Airbender?
Jackson Rathbone ? ?The Last Airbender? and ?The Twilight Saga: Eclipse?
Rob Schneider ? ?Grown Ups?

Worst Supporting Actress:
Jessica Alba ? ?The Killer Inside Me,? ?Little Fockers,? ?Machete? and ?Valentine?s Day?
Cher ? ?Burlesque?
Liza Minnelli ? ?SATC2?
Nicola Peltz ? ?The Last Airbender?
Barbra Streisand ? ?Litter Fockers?

Worst Eye-Gouging Mis-Use of 3-D:
?Cats & Dogs 2: Revenge of Kitty Galore?
?Clash of the Titans?
?The Last Airbender?
?Nutcracker 3D?
?Saw 3D? aka ?Saw VII?

Worst Screen Couple / Worst Screen Ensemble
Jennifer Aniston & Gerard Butler ? ?The Bounty Hunter?
Josh Brolin?s Face & Megan Fox?s Accent ? ?Jonah Hex?
The Entire Cast of ?The Last Airbender?
The Entire Cast of ?SATC2?
The Entire Cast of ?The Twilight Saga: Eclipse?

Worst Director:
Jason Friedberg & Aaron Seltzer ? ?Vampires Suck?
Michael Patrick King ? ?SATC2?
M. Night Shyamalan ? ?The Last Airbender?
David Slade ? ?The Twilight Saga: Eclipse?
Sylvester Stallone ? ?The Expendables?

Worst Screenplay:
?The Last Airbender?
?Little Fockers?
?SATC2?
?The Twilight Saga: Eclipse?
?Vampires Suck?

Worst Prequel, Remake, Rip-Off or Sequel:
?Clash of the Titans?
?The Last Airbender?
?SATC2?
?The Twilight Saga: Eclipse?
?Vampires Suck?


Epic battle between Twilight and the Last Airbender !


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

> *Worst Director:*
> Jason Friedberg & Aaron Seltzer – “Vampires Suck”
> Michael Patrick King – “SATC2”
> M. Night Shyamalan – “The Last Airbender”
> ...



Eh? **


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think its pretty unfair for Sly, I consider his direction in the action scenes even better than the Inception ones.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think _Expendables_ had a lot more potential than it used,and could have been more epic. Still, it _was_ a decent movie, better than thought it might be anyway.

Still, these awards are really just an excuse to bash movies the voters don't like, not movies that are truly, truly dreadful in the real sense of the word, most of which you never hear of anyway.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 24, 2011)

fuck the avatar (last airbender)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 24, 2011)

I have to say I'm also surprised to see Expendables on the list. The rest are very well deserved.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2011)

At least they spared Noah Ringer.


----------



## Saturday (Jan 24, 2011)

No surprises here.

What's SATC2?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope Friedberg and Seltzer win :33


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jan 24, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> No surprises here.
> 
> What's SATC2?



Sex and the City 2


----------



## Saturday (Jan 24, 2011)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Sex and the City 2



Oh. Thought that came out in 09. Thanks


----------



## Stunna (Jan 24, 2011)

The Last Airbender better win worst picture.

It's the worst film I've ever seen.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah, so many people you'd love to see crash and burn.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2011)

This is how I would vote.

Worst Picture:
“The Last Airbender”

Worst Actor:
Gerard Butler – “The Bounty Hunter”

Worst Actress:
Megan Fox – “Jonah Hex”

Worst Supporting Actor:
Billy Ray Cyrus – “The Spy Next Door”

Worst Supporting Actress:
Jessica Alba – “The Killer Inside Me,” “Little Fockers,” “Machete” and “Valentine’s Day”

Worst Eye-Gouging Mis-Use of 3-D:
“Clash of the Titans”

Worst Screen Couple / Worst Screen Ensemble
The Entire Cast of “SATC2”

Worst Director:
M. Night Shyamalan – “The Last Airbender”

Worst Screenplay:
“Little Fockers”

Worst Prequel, Remake, Rip-Off or Sequel:
“Clash of the Titans”


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2011)

lol jack black..i don't even know why he tries anymore


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2011)

Jack Black needs to go away. He's digging himself a very deep has-been grave.


----------



## ElementX (Jan 24, 2011)

The Expendables was not very good guys.

I haven't seen a lot of the movies on the list, but "The Last Airbender" is well deserving of it's nominations.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Avatar should sweep.

Also, Expendables was _okay_, but it could've been much better. It's borderline, but I don't boycott the listing.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 24, 2011)

The Expendables wasn't what I though it would be, but it doesn't deserve a Razzie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2011)

The Expendables might not be a great movie but it certainly should not be up there!

As for me, based off what I've seen.

Worst Picture: Twilight: Eclipse

Worst Actor: None. The fuck? Who did this stupid list? I thought Kutcher did GOOD in Valentine's Day. 

Worst Actress: Once again, this movies suck but I diodnt think any of these people were bad.

Worst Supporting Actor: I thought Patel was was one of the only good actors from TLA.


Worst Supporting Actress: Alba from Little Fockers.

Worst Eye-Gouging Mis-Use of 3-D:
Not Saw 3-D. Didnt see most of these films in 3D though.

Worst Screen Couple / Worst Screen Ensemble
The Last Airbender. 

Worst Director:
Slade for Twilight.

Worst Screenplay:
Tough one. I guess Little Fockers. 

Worst Prequel, Remake, Rip-Off or Sequel:
Twilight again.

This list sucks. The Razzie's have become unreliable(if they ever were reliable).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 24, 2011)

The Bounty Hunter was one of the worst movies I've seen. Gerard Butler has great potential as an actor ,just look at 300 and Law Abiding Citizen. It's too bad he chose to to shit like the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2011)

Martial.  You have to vote for Clash of the Titans as the worst use of 3D.  That conversion was pathetic.  Two run of the mill horror films... The Final Destination and Piranha did so much better with it!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2011)

I didnt see it in 3D. I refuse to watch post conversions........

Edit: But if I recall, that was the first 3D conversion movie that pissed people off. So you're probably right.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2011)

Vampires Suck shouldn't be on here either.  It was intentionally bad.

None of these are Gigli quality bad though.

I think Burlesque should have gotten more nominations.


----------



## siyrean (Jan 25, 2011)

was eclipse really that bad or is it the anti twilight crowd? i know last air bender and SATC2 were both horrible for very ligit reasons. just wondering if this is another thing like when paris hilton was nominated for Repo! when she was actually very good in it, but because of all the paris haters she got it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 25, 2011)

It's bad. It's pretty much the same thing as New Moon except not as funny, the characters aren't as likable, the pacing more sluggish and the action and special effects more bland(I mean, this movie had a big budget. There should be no excuse!)


----------

